# played piano music at the Christmas party on Christmas Eve



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah. We all celebrated in my aunts house and had an all day Christmas party on Eves and I brought some piano repetoire, not memorized, well anyway, I was too shy to approach the piano, but I did so how. At first I was sweating like a pig, but I eased myself slowly and surely and I played for two hours, playing a bunch of christmas songs and carols, some pieces from Tchaikovsky's The Nutcracker Suite, and some other Romantic era pieces. It was cool. In the background, everyone was playing games, chatting, eating or what not, anyway it was cool. Yeah it was cool. I didn't get an applause. But it was cool. Kids were surrounding me at one point. I knew most of them so it was cool. Yeah it was cool. Yeah...................yeah.


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

THATS AWESOME! I play piano too, and i nearly pass out after 5 minutes of playing in public! But two hours! Way to go! More bananas! :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow that's awesome. One year at a relatives house they made me play guitar for everyone and once I actually got doing it, it wasn't so bad..


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

That's great :clap


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

that's awesome, i know how it feels to play in front of people when you dont wan't to. i am often forced into playing guitar whenever people come over to our house and most of the time i just sit there like a rock and strum a few chords (although i can actually do much better than that). but if im jamming with someone in front of everybody it is alot easier (since i'm not the center of attention of course)

kind of reminds me of this one time awhile back when my sister's boyfriend from high school was playing at one of his school jazz band concerts (he was the drummer) and he HATED doing drum solos when he had to (although he's really good, but didnt like being the center of attention)...and everyone else in the band knew it. when his solo came everyone in the band decided to pull a prank on him...they all left the stage at once, leaving him alone out there playing his one minute drum solo. his face got so red, but he did it (and it was really good) and everyone gave him a standing ovation when it was over. lol. that would be my worst nightmare


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That's really awesome, it's so hard to perform for people! Good job!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Kudos to for that! I'd love to have the nerve to do something similar. I can't even strum a few chords on the guitar for an audience bigger than one!

How do you feel about it now? Do you think you could do it again?


----------



## tinytina333 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats great! I know how hard it is to play in front of people. I used to be in the orchestra in school and played violin for 8 years. It can be nerve wracking.

I'm glad you pushed through even though you were scared. :clap


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

wow that's hype! that's a real serious triumph right thur! from reading you post I can almost feel what you were feeling. then again most of us can! lol the fact that you did it and felt good about it, that's all that counts! that's a big step for someone with anxiety. keep knockin them goals down mang! :b


----------

